# What are your top 3 Brahms symphony cycles?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I listen to the Brahms symphonies more than I do the Beethoven. He just hits my spot.
What are your top 3 Brahms cycles?
In order if you like.
You can list more than 3 if you feel the need to.
Thanks


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

1. Charles Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra on Telarc.
2. Bruno Walter/NYPO on Sony (mono)
3. Daniel Barenboim/CSO on Erato

while I'm at it, the least favorite: Leonard Bernstein/VPO on DG


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

I'm going to love this thread!!!

Probably (in no particular order)
1. Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1959–1960)
2. Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra (1956–1957)
3. Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker (1986–1988)

But there are _so many_ others I love: Abbado, Barbirolli, Giulini, Harnoncourt, Steinberg, Szell, Solti, Kertész, Muti, Levine I and Levine II, the other Walter and Karajan cycles, Jochum I and Jochum II, Blomstedt, Furtwängler, Davis, Wand, Thielemann, Chailly I and Chailly II.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

1. Van Beinum/CGO (Philips)
2. Klemperer/PO (EMI)
3. Barbirolli/VPO (EMI)

Honorable mention: Furtwängler, Walter (stereo), Karajan (70's)
Least favorite: Szell


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've not listened to any Brahms cycles in ages but when I did it changed from month to month. The last cycles I listened to were the two on my phone right now, Chailly (Gewandhaus) and Walter (Columbia). Before that it was Zehetmair and Mackerras. All very fine. 👍


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Simone Young - Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra
Marin Alsop - London Philharmonic Orchestra




Why is this world so biased against women?


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I am not sure I can rank them in any specific order but I do like these cycles:

Walter - Columbia SO
Nelsons - Boston SO
Karajan - Berlin PO
Paavo Jarvi - Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Klemperer - Philharmonia
Levine - Chicago SO
Jochum - London PO
Szell - Cleveland
Abbado - Berlin PO


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

Boult: often forgotten or underrated, but he knows how the music should go. 
Wand: modern recording, but an old master at work. 
Kempe (BPO): he knows how to melt the soul.

Honourable mentions: Abbado, Klemperer, Berglund (COE) and Jochum (LPO)


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The Brahms symphonies are not high on my list but if I do listen, it will be from either the Klemperer/Philharmonia or the very recent Blomstedt/Leipzig sets.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

1. Furtwängler/NDR, VPO, BPO (Music & Arts)
2. Weingartner/LPO (EMI)
3. Kempe/BPO (Testament)

Honorable mention:

Abbado/BPO (DG)
Jochum/LSO (EMI)
Klemperer/PO (EMI)
Walter/CSO (Sony)
Van Beinum/RCO (Philips)
Bernstein/VPO (DG)


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

You cannot really go wrong with the _Old Masters_ like Klemperer, Furtwängler, Böhm, Jochum, Van Beinum, Kempe, Walter, Barbirolli, Sanderling, Schuricht to name a few.

But, I`ll name my dark horses for a change:

Neeme Järvi/LSO - IMO this is the most underrated cycle ever. 1st and 4th in particular can handle any competition anytime, anywhere. Perfectly _Brahmsian_ with its big, meaty and masculine sound but it`s never too heavy like Giulini etc. It`s a bit funny that how Paavo`s DKPB cycle and this one has nothing in common.
Janowski/Pittsburgh - His versatility and the overall dynamic variety are quite remarkable. Each symphony and each individual movement is different interpretatively yet the forward momentum is ubiquitous. No dull moments anywhere but his 1st and 2nd are staggeringly good.
Skrowaczewski/Saarbrücken - I`m hesitant about the underratedness of this one. I think I`ve read plenty of commending posts here in TC by fellow members such as Merl and Knorf. Anyway, this cycle needed a mention. Skrowaczewski is so very reliable in Brahms. His earlier cycle with the Hallé is just as solid interpretatively but this one has the advantage of sound.
HM: Jurowski/LPO - No other cycle both excited and disappointed me at the same time as much as this one in the recent years. All the symphonies have highlights that are extremely good but also each of them has at least one movement with a ridiculous tempo. So I cannot really recommend this cycle as it has so many flaws. But I really hope that he will record these again with the same vision and energy but perhaps with a little bit more gravity. _The force is strong with this one..._

Least favourite: Gardiner - Just no!


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

My three in no particular order: *Jurowski* for his unique sensitivity and musicality, *Mravinsky* for his efficient big band aristocracy and *Toscanini* for his anti-sentimentality.

If only *Ádám Fischer*'s Naxos recording were not so horribly engineered, he would have made my list for his transparency and insights.

*Sanderling*, *Zehetmair*, *Chailly*, and *Gardiner* are all very listenable.

I have been listening to *Krivine* and *Saraste*, and I like them enough to spend more time listening but haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Scherzi Cat said:


> Simone Young - Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra
> Marin Alsop - London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Why is this world so biased against women?


Lets not mistake ignorance for bias. Simone Young is not well-known, and is released on a relatively obscure label. I had never heard of her until your post. I'll give her a shot. 

As for Alsop, much respect for her and her body of work, but her Brahms recordings have not received stellar reviews.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Jochum/London PO
Klemperer/Philharmonia O
Belohlavek/Czech PO

But I have to confess to having very much enjoyed Adam Fischer's recent cycle, with the Danish Chamber Orchestra. Different. but rarely sounded weird or wrong....refreshing.

Honourable mentions to the Halle/Skrowaczewski, Halle/Loughran, and Vienna/Kertesz cycles as well.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

The two cycles I turn to most are:
Levine/Chicago Symphony
Wand/NDR Symphony

My third choice would be a tie between:
Klemperer/Philharmonia
Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> Wand/Columbia Symphony Orchestra


Huh? Do you mean Walter? or Wand with another orchestra?


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Difficult. With Furtwängler, there is no "real" cycle.

1. Toscanini, Philharmonia Orchestra
2. Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra
3. Paavo Järvi. Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
4. Andris Nelson, Boston Symphony Orchestra

Well worth listening:

van Beinum
Eugen Jochum 
Sergiu Celibidache (Stuttgart, not Munich)
Furtwängler
Karajan, 1970s
Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> The two cycles I turn to most are:
> Levine/Chicago Symphony
> Wand/NDR Symphony
> 
> ...


I must admit, like RDB, I do tend to turn to Levine's set more often that any other. Agree with another poster about Young and Alsop. Both sets are very decent. The Young set is more consistent. I haven't played Sandeling's set for years as I prefer others and it is on the slow side (but beautifully played).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't listen to Brahms symphonies over and over like Mahler so I'm not into collecting a lot of cycles. I have Solti, Sanderling, Sawallisch, and that weird Bernstein set on DG. I usually just listen to the Solti / CSO. Sanderling would be second.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Bruno Walter.
Brahms: Symphony No. 1 / Haydn Variations / Academic Festival Overture

CSO


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Toscanini/NBC
Solti
Levine

Szell, Walter/ColSO 

Reiner didn't record #1, but his 2nd, 3rd and 2 4ths (RoyalPO and NBC) are really outstanding...top level stuff...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

In no particular order.....

Walter/Columbia Symphony
Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
Van Beinum/Amsterdam (Royal) Concertgebouw Orchestra

Favorite individual interpretations.....

Symphony 1----Van Beinum/Concertgebouw, Klemperer, Ormandy/Philadelphia Orch (1959)
Symphony 2----Monteux/London Symphony and Walter/Columbia
Symphony 3----Kempe/Berlin Philharmonic, Barbirolli/Vienna Philharmonic, Walter/Columbia, Solti/Chicago Symphony, Jochum/London Philharmonic
Symphony 4----Van Beinum/Concertgebouw and Walter/Columbia


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

haziz said:


> I am not sure I can rank them in any specific order but I do like these cycles:
> 
> Walter - Columbia SO
> Nelsons - Boston SO
> ...



I forgot to include a couple of superb other cycles:

Wand - NDR SO
Kurt Sanderling - Staatskapelle Dresden
Steinberg - Pittsburgh SO


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Such a darn pity that Carlos Kleiber never recorded Brahms 1 and 3... because his VPO 2nd (video only) and 4th are on my forever favorites list.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

RobertJTh said:


> Such a darn pity that Carlos Kleiber never recorded Brahms 1 and 3... because his VPO 2nd (video only) and 4th are on my forever favorites list.


I've been avoiding Kleiber’s Brahms Fourth for a few months now because I absolutely loved that recording and I don’t want to saturate myself with that recording. So tantalizing. I also wish Guido Cantelli had recorded a complete cycle. And Charles Munch was only one symphony away from completing his Brahms cycle.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Kept looking at this thread without being able to arrive at a conclusion regarding my 'top three' but here is a list of the cycles I have found particularly interesting or enjoyable (or both) over the last few years......

Berglund/COE
Mackerras/SCO
Young/Hamburg
Ticciati/SCO
Sanderling/both ie Dresden and Berlin
Harnoncourt/BPO ( still not sure about this cycle.......same response regarding Davis and the BRSO)

Jarvi/Bremen...only have the 3rd at hand but really do need to get hold of the rest.
Jansons/BRSO-2nd and 3rd 9 will eventually get hold of 1st and 4th)


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

The best I could do was narrow it down to six, sort of...

Van Beinum
Walter (NYPhil)
Jochum (either cycle)
Levine (either cycle; slight preference for Vienna on DG)
Klemperer 
Sanderling/Dresden Staatskapelle


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

forgot Walter CSO cycle......


----------



## erudite (Jul 23, 2020)

No particular order, although right now Fischer is on top…

Ádám Fischer — Danish Chamber Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan — Berliner Philharmoniker (1980s)
Robin Ticciati — Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Wilhelm Fürtwangler — Various
Paavo Jarvi — Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie


----------



## sasdwf (Feb 6, 2021)

So many great recommendations in this thread! Stylistically they range from Klemperer to Mackerras, Bernstein/VPO to Toscanini. I think that speaks to the majesty of the music and its ability to shine through a variety of interpretations.

I have been especially touched by the Toscanini/NBC cycle that introduced me to this music, the Furtwangler M&A set which plumbed depths I never imagined, and the mono Jochum set for its just-rightness.
Recently I listened to the Gardiner set and marveled at the clarity and transparency which allowed the individual parts to shine through. Yet who would be without the Klemperer cycle with its total orchestral solidarity.

Diversity rocks in this music, with hidden gems every step of the way.


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Several years ago I sat down with the scores and James Levine's CSO recording of the symphonies. I struggled a bit and found them quite boring. Then I played Furtwängler's recordings and it was like listening to different pieces of music. I was electrified. I certainly understood the Furtwängler magic after that experience.


----------



## brpaulandrew (Sep 30, 2011)

Good question!
I listen to Brahms more than Beethoven. Richer harmonies on my ear. Hope that's not heresy.
Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
Charles Mackerras/Scottish _Chamber_ Orchestra
Abbado/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Fredrikalansson said:


> Boult: often forgotten or underrated, but he knows how the music should go.
> Wand: modern recording, but an old master at work.
> Kempe (BPO): he knows how to melt the soul.
> 
> Honourable mentions: Abbado, Klemperer, Berglund (COE) and Jochum (LPO)


Yes,* Boult*. He is my preferred interpreter of these works. 
Other excellent ones are Klemperer, Walter (CSO) and van Beinum.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

mbhaub said:


> Huh? Do you mean Walter? or Wand with another orchestra?


Yes, as usual I was probably half asleep when typing.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

realdealblues said:


> Yes, as usual I was probably half asleep when typing.


In fairness, Wand is pretty good too, but not top-three for me either.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Monsalvat said:


> In fairness, Wand is pretty good too, but not top-three for me either.


Wand/NDR is in my top three, I actually typed his name twice, but one of them was supposed to be Walter.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

realdealblues said:


> Wand/NDR is in my top three, I actually typed his name twice, but one of them was supposed to be Walter.





realdealblues said:


> Yes, as usual I was probably half asleep when typing.


Oops! I see that now. I must have also been half asleep.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Can I get some recommendations for a modern Brahms cycle with full dynamics? Not so wide that I have to keep fiddling with the volume control but something where I can feel the bass. Something akin to the full bodied sound on the Nelsons / BSO Shosty recordings. I'm looking for some interpretations that are engaging and not old fashioned. Last night I listened to No.4 by Solti, and Sanderling / Dresden. I enjoyed the Solti but the sound is very dated. Sanderling's Scherzo movement was the stiffest and squarest I've ever heard.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Maybe Blomstedt? He has a bit heavier of a bass sound. It's certainly modern, recorded in 2019 and 2021. Nelsons and the BSO have recorded a Brahms cycle but it was released on their own label, not Deutsche Grammophon, so it may not sound the same (I'm not really familiar with either Nelson's Brahms or his Shostakovich). Another modern (though slightly older) one I liked was Colin Davis with the BRSO.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

^^I agree on Blomstedt - definitely recommended


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ah, this easy.....



1. (Joint first ) *Karajan* - Berliner Philharmoniker (1986–1988) 
&
*Barenboim* - Staatskapelle Berlin (2017)

3. *Klemperer - *Philharmonia Orchestra (1956–1957)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Monsalvat said:


> Maybe Blomstedt? He has a bit heavier of a bass sound. It's certainly modern, recorded in 2019 and 2021.


Thanks! I'll sample those. I love his Nielsen set.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Ooh, tough to only pick three. There are so many good choices! I think mine would be:
*Stanisław Skrowaczewski*/Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern
*Bruno Walter*/Columbia Symphony
*Claudio Abbado*/Berliner Philharmoniker

The superb Skrowaczewski cycle doesn't get mentioned often enough.

Close by: Wand/NDR, Karajan/Berlin (which one? I dunno. One of 'em), Jansons/BRSO, Klemperer/Philharmonia, Chailly/Gewandhaus... Any of those might be in my top three on a different day...

ETA: Oh, yeah, I forgot how much I like the Berglund/COE until several posters mentioned it. Yep, a good one. Merl half-persuaded me about Dohnányi/Cleveland, too! I've no doubt I'd love the new Blomstedt. And if someone picked the likes of Steinberg/Pittsburgh, Kertész/Vienna, or Iván Fischer/Budapest Festival I wouldn't say they were bonkers.

Anyway, there are a ton of solid choices for Brahms symphony cycles!


----------

